# Probleme mit Datum und Uhrzeit in der CoDeSys Web Visu (Wago 750-881)



## Stalle (12 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich arbeite im Moment mit einem Wago 750-881 Controller, Berghof Web Terminal und der CoDeSys Webvisualisierung.
Ich habe in der Visualisierung mehrere Trends und auch die Alarmtabelle.
Jetzt ist mir bei dem Live Test aufgefallen, dass bei den Trends und in der Alarmtabelle falsche Uhrzeiten und falsches Datum angezeigt wird (1970 ist schon lange her  ).
Jetzt habe ich einmal folgendes ausprobiert:

In der PLC_Visu habe ich ein Rechteck mit folgendem Text angelegt: "%t%x
%X" Wenn ich jetzt auf meinem Rechner die Simulation starte, zeigt Codesys mir die Uhrzeit und Datum an, verändere ich jetzt unter Windows die Uhrzeit und das Datum, wird dies auch in der Visu geändert, das kann ich auch nachvollziehen, da ausser der Windows Uhr keine Referenz zur Verfügung steht.

Lade ich das Programm auf meinen 881 Controller, so wird in meinem Berghof Display (Typ: ET 1005) eine falsche Uhrzeit angezeigt.
Ich habe mich daraufhin mit Wago IO Check 3 eingeloggt und die Uhrzeit im Controller überprüft: passt bis auf ein paar Sekunden.
Im Display wird mir immer der 1.1.1970 angezeigt und 0:00:0. Die Uhrzeit und das Datum laufen dann wohl mit (d.h. die Sekunden, Minuten, Stunden und Datum ändern sich mit jedem Tag).
Dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Uhrzeit evtl. aus dem Display kommt und siehe da: Trenne ich einmal kurz die Spannungsversorgung des Displays, so fängt die Uhrzeit und Datum wieder am 1.1.1979 um 0uhr an.
Meine ganzen Trends und Alarme werden also völlig falsch angezeigt. Ich habe schon in der Bedienungsanleitung des Displays nachgeshen aber leider gibt es keine Einstellungen zur Uhrzeit.
Wo liegt der Fehler? Kann ich der Visu irgendwie mitteilen, dass sie sich die Uhrzeit aus der SPS holt?

MfG,

Stalle


----------



## 1985zottel (12 Oktober 2012)

Hi

Ich mach das immer folgendermassen:

Ich lade mir aus der Bibliothek sysLibRtc.lib (in Bibliothek 32Bit) den Baustein SysRtcGetTime
Damit wird die Systemzeit ausgelesen.

Einfach an den Eingang "dummy" ein TRUE setzen (Dann wir die Zeit bei jedem Zyklus ausgelesen).
Und der Ausgang gibt die die Systemzeit im Formattyp DT aus. Diese Variable kannst du dann in der Visu anzeigen lassen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die helfen.

MFG


----------



## SurfSound (27 Mai 2013)

Hi,

so weit so gut. Jetz kann ich mir die Uhrzeit anzeigen lassen.
Aber wie bringe ich das Trendelement und die Alarmtabelle dazu diese Zeit herzunehmen?


----------



## Stalle (27 Mai 2013)

Ich habe es inzwischen aufgegeben.......
Ich habe auch schon mehr als 10 Displays bei Kunden verbaut wo ich hinterher sagen musste: "Sie haben zwar 600€ für so ein super tolles Display ausgegeben, trotzdem ist da keine Echtzeituhr drinne und Sie können ihre Verläufe vergessen..."
Ich bin da auch leider ein wenig drauf reingefallen auf diese tolle Java Web Visu....
Selbst ein Windows PC ist nicht in der Lage die Alarmtabelle anzuzeigen aber die Kurvenverläufe (Trends).
Also muss der Kunde wenn er eine Störung einsehen will, zum Schaltschrank laufen.... Steht er davor und sieht "Übertemperatur" kann er zurück ins Büro laufen und dann mit dem Windows PC den Verlauf angucken.
Das nenne ich mal Technik auf dem neuesten Stand......


----------



## SurfSound (1 Juli 2013)

Also ich habe es mitlerweile hinbekommen 
Nachdem ich mich mit dem Hersteller der Software des Displays in Verbindung gesetzt habe (heißt MicroBrowser SpiderControl) sind wir darauf gekommen, dass es eine Variable namens "SPC_MB_Clock" gibt. Wenn man die in die globalen Variablen packt und mit der Zeit der SPS synchronisiert übernimmt das Display (und damit die Alarmtabelle und die Trendaufzeichnung) die richtige Uhrzeit und fängt nicht mehr am 1.1.1970 an. Ich hab das jetz mal ein paar Tage mit der Trendaufzeichnung probiert und es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Vllt gibt es ja bei dir auch eine ähnliche Variable.

Gruß,
SurfSound


----------



## Stalle (9 Juli 2013)

Ich habe das mit der "SPC_MB_Clock" bei einem Berghof Display ausprobiert.
Leider ohne Erfolg: 01.01.1970 00:00:00 
Die Berghof Displays verwenden nicht spider control glaube ich


----------



## Stalle (9 Juli 2013)

Welche Displays verwendest du denn?


----------



## Stalle (10 Juli 2013)

Ok, habe es auch hinbekommen 
Man muss die Variable SPC_MB_Clock einmal gezielt auslesen, das wusste ich nicht.
Jetzt klappt es auf jeden Fall


----------



## SurfSound (13 Juli 2013)

Wir haben jetz mal ein Display von TCI ausprobiert. Des war unser erstes Projekt mit der Visu von Codesys.

Freut mich dass es geklappt hat


----------

